# wanted 15x8 4-3/4 bolt patteren pontiac rally wheels



## GTO Doug (Feb 12, 2020)

looking for a pair of very clean to new for my lemans
15x8x 4-3/4 bolt patteren first choice or
15x7 4-3/4 bolt patteren second choice 
call me at 416 706 4442 Doug i live in brampton ontario ok


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

GTO Doug said:


> looking for a pair of very clean to new for my lemans
> 15x8x 4-3/4 bolt patteren first choice or
> 15x7 4-3/4 bolt patteren second choice
> call me at 416 706 4442 Doug i live in brampton ontario ok


Doug
I'm looking for a spare and told that a 15 inch wheel might fit over my calipers on my 17 inch Rally Ii wheels. If you find a place selling 15 in Rally II wheels please let me know. That could work as my spare. I'll do the same if I find one. Thanks


----------

